# 75 mph Overspeed warning



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to shut this dang thing off? If it constantly going off. It is driving me nuts. I can not find anything in the book about it.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

go through tthe menu on your dash, on the left it will say o/speed pruss the up arrow untill it gets to the max. I think its 130.


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, I will try that. Imagine trying to keep one of these under 75.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

BlackSheep said:


> Thanks, I will try that. Imagine trying to keep one of these under 75.


It's impossible. It's a fact.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

.....not possible, which is why I set mine to the 130 max  Now I only have to hear it every once in a great while, and even then I'm usually moving to fast to notice


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

you have to hold the mode button when you first turn on the key until it accesses the menu then you can scroll through the options.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

nagoat said:


> you have to hold the mode button when you first turn on the key until it accesses the menu then you can scroll through the options.


Not to adjust the O/speed. The car just has to be running or the system chech is done. Then just start scrolling through the trip a,trip b, mpg. On the left the o/speed is there, press up or down to adjust.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

At least on the 04.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> Not to adjust the O/speed. The car just has to be running or the system chech is done. Then just start scrolling through the trip a,trip b, mpg. On the left the o/speed is there, press up or down to adjust.



oh yeah, that is correct got my adjusters mixed up :lol:


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

Got mine at 130, and the alarm goes off regularly. It highlights the 130 with black and flashes. The speedo keeps going. How, cool is that?


----------



## ACR (Nov 28, 2006)

BlackSheep said:


> Can anyone tell me how to shut this dang thing off? If it constantly going off. It is driving me nuts. I can not find anything in the book about it.


You can set it at 130, or just turn it off, period. Honestly this car comes with some of the most annoying features, and yet doesn't have the most necessary features (oil pressure or volt meter). Don't even get me started on the door locks.:willy:


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Mine was at 35 mph from the dealer. that was just anoying as all hell. Mine only goes to 130 how did you turn it off?


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

cammed06 said:


> Got mine at 130, and the alarm goes off regularly. It highlights the 130 with black and flashes.



Are you sure that's not the po po behind you?:lol:


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Ozzhead said:


> Mine was at 35 mph from the dealer. that was just anoying as all hell. Mine only goes to 130 how did you turn it off?


to turn off the overspeed indicator completely, refer to page 3-35 of your owners manual where it states:

If the SET button is pressed for two seconds, either while driving or stopped, overspeed is turned completely off or on.


I normally have my overspeed set to 70 so I don't exceed 15 mph over 55 (more than 15 mph over the speed limit in NC puts you in the next fine bracket and are a lot harder to get out of).


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I have mine set for 90. I tell my passengers it's the, "Hey Dumbass! You're reaching handcuff speeds! Slow yer ass down!" indicator.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

Justice said:


> I have mine set for 90. I tell my passengers it's the, "Hey Dumbass! You're reaching handcuff speeds! Slow yer ass down!" indicator.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Justice said:


> I have mine set for 90. I tell my passengers it's the, "Hey Dumbass! You're reaching handcuff speeds! Slow yer ass down!" indicator.


:lol: funny stuff


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

Funny story about the overspeed indicator. I have mine set at 100mph [kind of my own "hey dumbass" alarm] because around here in Detroit you need to be going pretty damn fast to get in much trouble on the freeway. 

Anyway, my buddies and I went on a baseball road trip, to see 4 parks in 4 days [PIT, CIN, STL, CHI]. We took the GTO, I talked about how much fun it would be to open her up on the highway out in BFE, and they said they didn't care and wanted to drive one of their cars to save gas. Well, when I wasn't driving, at least once an hour I would hear the beeps. Seems like they did care when they got behind the wheel.


----------



## Numatik (May 29, 2016)

Sorry to bring back an old post but what your saying is with engine running not in program mode you hold set for two seconds and it disables over speed chime? In the main settings you can turn on off 'under'speed but doesn't have options for overspend. Can anyone clarify this for me? Thanks!


----------



## Numatik (May 29, 2016)

I know I'm really sorry just didn't want to start a new thread. In the main programming there is only a setting for 'under'speed not over and just an on off setting on my 05 GTO. Can you tell me what to do to get to that menu for over speed?


----------



## Numatik (May 29, 2016)

And if there's any other places for more programming built into the car?


----------



## Numatik (May 29, 2016)

I tried starting the car and holding set in the did not do anything. I still don't quite get how to get to the setting it does not say it in the manual it totally skipped how to get to it because when your in the main menu to change other things it is not in there


----------

